# Fishbites for whiting?



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Anybody tried them? They work great for catching pin fish, but so in the hell does everything else lol.


----------



## ecotti (Apr 1, 2015)

*Fishbites*

I keep a pack of fishbites with me whenever I go fishing- mostly to have something to offer when I fish. While I admit I have never caught anything I would keep on them (catfish, stingrays), I've gotten some good mystery bites on them when I had nothing else to offer. I keep the size of the "bait" smaller " 1 1/2 inch or so. They would produce protein in a survival situation at least. As you mention, they can be used to catch pinfish, and well, pinfish are a good bait fish, so there you have it! Maybe someone else can enlighten both of us.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've caught whiting on them. Prefer fresh dead peeled shrimp but the bites work too.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

they love fishbites. all you to do is find a hole full of em '


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Definitely going to try it out this weekend.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've caught whiting, pompano, cats, croaker, hardtail, small sharks, a stingray, pinfish and a few fish that I couldn't identify on fishbites.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

johnf said:


> I've caught whiting, pompano, cats, croaker, hardtail, small sharks, a stingray, pinfish and a few fish that I couldn't identify on fishbites.


Same for me except the stingrays.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah the only thing that I have used them for so far is for pin fish for bait. Looking forward to trying catch a few whiting on them.


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

I got some small whiting on them this morning. Clam & Shrimp flavors. Only the longer lasting with the reinforcing mesh will stay on more than a few casts. The regular stuff in the orange package dissolves quickly.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

engulfed said:


> I got some small whiting on them this morning. Clam & Shrimp flavors. Only the longer lasting with the reinforcing mesh will stay on more than a few casts. The regular stuff in the orange package dissolves quickly.


Yep, I accidentally bought that this year. Didn't last nearly as long, but still caught fish.

BTW I did drop some offshore and caught vermillion, rubyredlips, porgy and a triggerfish pretty much as fast as I could drop it ti the bottom. The good thing was the couldn't steal the bait and I caught something every drop. Each piece lasted 4-5 drops.

If I'm ever roped into going on another party boat I'm defiantly taking some with me.


----------

